# Windoes 7 upgrade



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I will be getting a free windows 7 upgrade since i just got a new computer. I have Vista now and the disk for it. Is there a way to some how use the windows 7 upgrade disk and the vista disk to combine them into a full version of 7? I doubt it but thought id ask.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

The upgrade disk is a full and complete install disk. If you have the actual Vista install disk, not your machines system restore disk, then most likely you can put it when asked and do a clean install. 

With Vista, there was a workaround for those who didn't have or couldn't get the XP install disk. You could install Vista in trial mode, once your machine was up and running you could then input your activation key. There is no way of knowing if this will work with Windows 7 until someone actually tries.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

I guess I don't fully understand the question. When you upgrade to Windows 7 (after it is available) you will have a full version of Windows 7.

Are you asking if you can use the RC version available now and then upgrade? If so, the answer is no. The RC version now is Ultimate and unless you are buying a machine with Vista Ultimate you can't downgrade between systems.

These are many more questions are answered at http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/

Dave


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's asking if he can use the upgrade disk to perform a clean install, rather than the upgrade method.
In the past, MS has allowed this and only asked that the previous version's disk be inserted and the license key provided.


----------



## JessicaD (Aug 10, 2009)

Cmtar,

The windows 7 upgrade cd will still allow you to perform a clean install -- is this your goal?

Jessica
Microsoft Windows Client Team


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

JessicaD said:


> Cmtar,
> 
> The windows 7 upgrade cd will still allow you to perform a clean install -- is this your goal?
> 
> ...


the CD won't because that version is for people without DVD drives.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Who said anything about a CD?

Currently, there are no downloads of the final version of Windows 7 that would allow for the creation of actual CD's instead of DVD's. There was a CD option for Vista, but so far I have not seen one for Windows 7.

The hardware requirements for Windows 7 specify a DVD drive.

I do not see anywhere in this thread that a CD was mentioned.

I will assume that, as has always been the method in the past, if you were to place an upgrade DVD in the drive on a system with no OS, that you will be asked to provide the Vista or XP disc so the system can proceed with the installation.

Larry



dorfd1 said:


> the CD won't because that version is for people without DVD drives.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

JessicaD said:


> Cmtar,
> 
> The windows 7 upgrade cd will still allow you to perform a clean install -- is this your goal?
> 
> ...


cd is mentioned here


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I believe she is refering to the DVD since so far there are no CD's.



dorfd1 said:


> cd is mentioned here


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> I believe she is refering to the DVD since so far there are no CD's.


or her copy is on cd


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Hardly... it wont fit on a CD



dorfd1 said:


> or her copy is on cd


----------

